# Needle Arts



## Cecilie1200

I've been working on a cross stitch that I plan to put in a frame and use as a coaster on my desk at work (my coffee cup is MUCH too big for regular coasters).  But I've had to take a break from it to make some bathroom rugs.  I was going to just buy some, but my husband said, "Remember that rug you crocheted for a bathroom back in the old house?  I really loved that.  Why don't you make some more to match the new bathroom?"  How do you refuse a line like that?

Hopefully, I will have the rugs knocked out by the end of the weekend and can get back to my cross stitch..

Anyone else out there enjoy needle arts?


----------



## koshergrl

Yup yup yup. I crochet, and quilt (though finishing is a challenge). And embroider. I've made a couple of rag rugs but honestly I have found it's cheaper just to spend money on a rug I really like. Because we have dogs, we go through rugs and I hate throwing away stuff I make. 

Do you have pics? I don't have pictures on this computer, but I have some on my facebook that I can grab.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Yup yup yup. I crochet, and quilt (though finishing is a challenge). And embroider. I've made a couple of rag rugs but honestly I have found it's cheaper just to spend money on a rug I really like. Because we have dogs, we go through rugs and I hate throwing away stuff I make.
> 
> Do you have pics? I don't have pictures on this computer, but I have some on my facebook that I can grab.



I'm very bad about taking pictures of things.  When I finish the bathroom rugs (which I had to take a break from, because I was working weekends), I'll grab a pic.


----------



## koshergrl

Are they rag rugs?


----------



## Natural Citizen

Does it hurt your hands after a while? My mom knits blankets a lot. She had to stop because she started getting arthritis.


----------



## koshergrl

Natural Citizen said:


> Does it hurt your hands after a while? My mom knits blankets a lot. She had to stop because she started getting arthritis.


It can. It can also be therapeutic. Some mediums are harder on hands than others. I hate acrylic, I've made a lot of stuff with acrylic and it tears up my hands.

But there is a certain adjustment period to crocheting..or knitting. Back pain, neck pain, arm pain, carpal tunnel..all can result from taking up any needle. Eye strain, too. You have to treat it as any repetitive physical exercise and adjust movements accordingly. I used to hold everything too tight and just wrong...I had to learn how to properly hold my needle and yarn after decades of doing it wrong when I took it back up a few years ago. It was slow going at first.






The ears are something underneath the hat and cocoon I made him  Which he hated.

He's flipping off leftists everywhere.


----------



## koshergrl

I made a little mermaid outfit for my daughter's children's theatre director's baby the year they did The Little Mermaid.


----------



## koshergrl

I made some hats and scarves, the kids made fun of them, I don't know why:




 

I alsomade some ponchos. I love  them, the girl modeled them and maybe wore it once or twice lol. Kids are snobby about mom's crocheted stuff:


----------



## Darkwind

Natural Citizen said:


> Does it hurt your hands after a while? My mom knits blankets a lot. She had to stop because she started getting arthritis.


You should see what it does to your hands to knit one of these bad boys...


----------



## koshergrl

Darkwind said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it hurt your hands after a while? My mom knits blankets a lot. She had to stop because she started getting arthritis.
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what it does to your hands to knit one of these bad boys...
Click to expand...

What is it made of? I thought once I might try making some indoor/outdoor rugs made out of plastic grocery bags. I spent about 20 minutes and was like nope no way. Literally shreds your hands.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Cool stuff. These are all very nice. Good work, all.

I have one of my mom's blankets around here some place. Dunno where, though. I should try to find it and put it out some place.


----------



## Darkwind

koshergrl said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it hurt your hands after a while? My mom knits blankets a lot. She had to stop because she started getting arthritis.
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what it does to your hands to knit one of these bad boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it made of? I thought once I might try making some indoor/outdoor rugs made out of plastic grocery bags. I spent about 20 minutes and was like nope no way. Literally shreds your hands.
Click to expand...

Well, that particular one is made of what looks to be stainless steel.  Might be aluminum though.


----------



## Darkwind

koshergrl said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it hurt your hands after a while? My mom knits blankets a lot. She had to stop because she started getting arthritis.
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what it does to your hands to knit one of these bad boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it made of? I thought once I might try making some indoor/outdoor rugs made out of plastic grocery bags. I spent about 20 minutes and was like nope no way. Literally shreds your hands.
Click to expand...

No, I'm serious.  This is a chainmalle shirt woven of interconnected jump rings.


----------



## koshergrl

Darkwind said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it hurt your hands after a while? My mom knits blankets a lot. She had to stop because she started getting arthritis.
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what it does to your hands to knit one of these bad boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it made of? I thought once I might try making some indoor/outdoor rugs made out of plastic grocery bags. I spent about 20 minutes and was like nope no way. Literally shreds your hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that particular one is made of what looks to be stainless steel.  Might be aluminum though.
Click to expand...

My bad I thought maybe you made it.

I've never seen one made with motifs that way. I'm familiar with the old fashioned mail..


----------



## Darkwind

koshergrl said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it hurt your hands after a while? My mom knits blankets a lot. She had to stop because she started getting arthritis.
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what it does to your hands to knit one of these bad boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it made of? I thought once I might try making some indoor/outdoor rugs made out of plastic grocery bags. I spent about 20 minutes and was like nope no way. Literally shreds your hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that particular one is made of what looks to be stainless steel.  Might be aluminum though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad I thought maybe you made it.
> 
> I've never seen one made with motifs that way. I'm familiar with the old fashioned mail..
Click to expand...

I would love to have made that, but I just don't have that kind of time.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Are they rag rugs?



No, yarn.  I got a shower curtain I absolutely loved in shades of turquoise, lavender, and white, then went out and found huge skeins of those same colors of yarn.  I'm using all three strands at once, with a huge plastic crochet hook for rugs, so it has a variegated quality.  I plan to do a big rectangle for the bath mat, and a circular rug with a wedge left out of it to go around the toilet.  Whatever yarn I have left over can be a smaller rectangle in front of the sink.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Natural Citizen said:


> Does it hurt your hands after a while? My mom knits blankets a lot. She had to stop because she started getting arthritis.



No.  I have arthritis, although it hasn't deformed or swollen the joints as yet, but it mostly causes me problems when I try to grip something really hard.  The amount of pressure needed to wield a crochet hook doesn't bother me, and I haven't lost any dexterity as yet.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> I made some hats and scarves, the kids made fun of them, I don't know why:
> 
> 
> View attachment 206292
> 
> I alsomade some ponchos. I love  them, the girl modeled them and maybe wore it once or twice lol. Kids are snobby about mom's crocheted stuff:
> 
> View attachment 206291



My boys have small afghans, lap rugs really, that my mom made for them.  They carry them all over the house with them.  Quinlan absolutely cannot watch TV without his afghan and his bear (named Bigpaw), even in the summer.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Darkwind said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it hurt your hands after a while? My mom knits blankets a lot. She had to stop because she started getting arthritis.
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what it does to your hands to knit one of these bad boys...
Click to expand...


I've made chain mail jewelry.  My arthritis won't let me work with anything heavier than aluminum rings.

I LOVE this pattern, and you MUST tell me where you got it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it hurt your hands after a while? My mom knits blankets a lot. She had to stop because she started getting arthritis.
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what it does to your hands to knit one of these bad boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it made of? I thought once I might try making some indoor/outdoor rugs made out of plastic grocery bags. I spent about 20 minutes and was like nope no way. Literally shreds your hands.
Click to expand...


I believe they have yarn and thread intended for outdoor stuff, but I won't swear to it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Darkwind said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it hurt your hands after a while? My mom knits blankets a lot. She had to stop because she started getting arthritis.
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what it does to your hands to knit one of these bad boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it made of? I thought once I might try making some indoor/outdoor rugs made out of plastic grocery bags. I spent about 20 minutes and was like nope no way. Literally shreds your hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that particular one is made of what looks to be stainless steel.  Might be aluminum though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad I thought maybe you made it.
> 
> I've never seen one made with motifs that way. I'm familiar with the old fashioned mail..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to have made that, but I just don't have that kind of time.
Click to expand...


In that case, just tell me where you got the picture, and maybe I can hunt down the pattern.


----------



## Darkwind

Cecilie1200 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what it does to your hands to knit one of these bad boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it made of? I thought once I might try making some indoor/outdoor rugs made out of plastic grocery bags. I spent about 20 minutes and was like nope no way. Literally shreds your hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that particular one is made of what looks to be stainless steel.  Might be aluminum though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad I thought maybe you made it.
> 
> I've never seen one made with motifs that way. I'm familiar with the old fashioned mail..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to have made that, but I just don't have that kind of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case, just tell me where you got the picture, and maybe I can hunt down the pattern.
Click to expand...

Its a form of Dragonscale.  I'm not sure who created the pattern as I found the image at TheRingLord's forum.

Dragonscale Chinese mountain armor


----------



## Darkwind

koshergrl said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it hurt your hands after a while? My mom knits blankets a lot. She had to stop because she started getting arthritis.
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what it does to your hands to knit one of these bad boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it made of? I thought once I might try making some indoor/outdoor rugs made out of plastic grocery bags. I spent about 20 minutes and was like nope no way. Literally shreds your hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that particular one is made of what looks to be stainless steel.  Might be aluminum though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad I thought maybe you made it.
> 
> I've never seen one made with motifs that way. I'm familiar with the old fashioned mail..
Click to expand...


TheRingLord Forum
It is rather unique.


----------



## koshergrl

Darkwind said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it hurt your hands after a while? My mom knits blankets a lot. She had to stop because she started getting arthritis.
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what it does to your hands to knit one of these bad boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it made of? I thought once I might try making some indoor/outdoor rugs made out of plastic grocery bags. I spent about 20 minutes and was like nope no way. Literally shreds your hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that particular one is made of what looks to be stainless steel.  Might be aluminum though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad I thought maybe you made it.
> 
> I've never seen one made with motifs that way. I'm familiar with the old fashioned mail..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TheRingLord Forum
> It is rather unique.
Click to expand...

It's amazing how many of those lifelike mannequins don't protect their bare breasts hahahaha


----------



## Darkwind

koshergrl said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what it does to your hands to knit one of these bad boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it made of? I thought once I might try making some indoor/outdoor rugs made out of plastic grocery bags. I spent about 20 minutes and was like nope no way. Literally shreds your hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that particular one is made of what looks to be stainless steel.  Might be aluminum though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad I thought maybe you made it.
> 
> I've never seen one made with motifs that way. I'm familiar with the old fashioned mail..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TheRingLord Forum
> It is rather unique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's amazing how many of those lifelike mannequins don't protect their bare breasts hahahaha
Click to expand...

??  

Do you have a membership to the forum there?  I was under the impression that it was required in order to get to that section.


----------



## Dragonlady

I knit sew and crochet. You can find my work here:

Beautifully handcrafted activewear, clothing and knits by SleepingDragonCanada


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> I knit sew and crochet. You can find my work here:
> 
> Beautifully handcrafted activewear, clothing and knits by SleepingDragonCanada



I really love your gymnastics leotards.  My great-niece is in a gymnastics club that trains students to hopefully go to the Olympics, and I will have to show her your site and see if she likes any of them for gifts (she's a picky little thing).


----------



## Dragonlady

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knit sew and crochet. You can find my work here:
> 
> Beautifully handcrafted activewear, clothing and knits by SleepingDragonCanada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love your gymnastics leotards.  My great-niece is in a gymnastics club that trains students to hopefully go to the Olympics, and I will have to show her your site and see if she likes any of them for gifts (she's a picky little thing).
Click to expand...


Thank you so much.  

I used a Jalie pattern for the gymnastics outfits.  The rest are my own designs. Your great-niece might want to check out their website for ideas. It’s a small Canadian pattern company specializing in athletic wear.  

I’ve shipped to Europe, Japan, Australia, all parts of the US and Canada. Years ago I had a client in Japan with a talented 8 year son. Last year he went to the Olympics as a member of Japan’s figure skating team.   I haven’t made an outfit for him for years, but I was still excited for him. 

My goal now is to use up all the fabric, wool and crochet cotton I have before I die. I have two 5’ high shelving units on one wall of the sewing room, each with 5 shelves. Plus three boxes under the sewing table a half a closet of fabrics on hangars with patterns ready to go. And that’s just the fabric. Last year I cleared one shelf.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knit sew and crochet. You can find my work here:
> 
> Beautifully handcrafted activewear, clothing and knits by SleepingDragonCanada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love your gymnastics leotards.  My great-niece is in a gymnastics club that trains students to hopefully go to the Olympics, and I will have to show her your site and see if she likes any of them for gifts (she's a picky little thing).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I used a Jalie pattern for the gymnastics outfits.  The rest are my own designs. Your great-niece might want to check out their website for ideas. It’s a small Canadian pattern company specializing in athletic wear.
> 
> I’ve shipped to Europe, Japan, Australia, all parts of the US and Canada. Years ago I had a client in Japan with a talented 8 year son. Last year he went to the Olympics as a member of Japan’s figure skating team.   I haven’t made an outfit for him for years, but I was still excited for him.
> 
> My goal now is to use up all the fabric, wool and crochet cotton I have before I die. I have two 5’ high shelving units on one wall of the sewing room, each with 5 shelves. Plus three boxes under the sewing table a half a closet of fabrics on hangars with patterns ready to go. And that’s just the fabric. Last year I cleared one shelf.
Click to expand...


My mom says she's so glad I inherited her talent and interest in crafts, so she can leave her stuff to me, instead of trying to use it up before she dies.


----------



## Crixus

Cecilie1200 said:


> I've been working on a cross stitch that I plan to put in a frame and use as a coaster on my desk at work (my coffee cup is MUCH too big for regular coasters).  But I've had to take a break from it to make some bathroom rugs.  I was going to just buy some, but my husband said, "Remember that rug you crocheted for a bathroom back in the old house?  I really loved that.  Why don't you make some more to match the new bathroom?"  How do you refuse a line like that?
> 
> Hopefully, I will have the rugs knocked out by the end of the weekend and can get back to my cross stitch..
> 
> Anyone else out there enjoy needle arts?




Was exposed when I broke my hands. Busted the right hand and two fingers, and only broke fingers on the left. I made at least one scarf a week. Halfway decent ones to for having gimped up hands.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Crixus said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on a cross stitch that I plan to put in a frame and use as a coaster on my desk at work (my coffee cup is MUCH too big for regular coasters).  But I've had to take a break from it to make some bathroom rugs.  I was going to just buy some, but my husband said, "Remember that rug you crocheted for a bathroom back in the old house?  I really loved that.  Why don't you make some more to match the new bathroom?"  How do you refuse a line like that?
> 
> Hopefully, I will have the rugs knocked out by the end of the weekend and can get back to my cross stitch..
> 
> Anyone else out there enjoy needle arts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was exposed when I broke my hands. Busted the right hand and two fingers, and only broke fingers on the left. I made at least one scarf a week. Halfway decent ones to for having gimped up hands.
Click to expand...


Does the needle work help with maintaining and/or expanding your dexterity?  I really think it, and the fact that I type a lot for work, have helped to keep my arthritis from stiffening up my joints as much as it might have otherwise.


----------



## Crixus

Cecilie1200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on a cross stitch that I plan to put in a frame and use as a coaster on my desk at work (my coffee cup is MUCH too big for regular coasters).  But I've had to take a break from it to make some bathroom rugs.  I was going to just buy some, but my husband said, "Remember that rug you crocheted for a bathroom back in the old house?  I really loved that.  Why don't you make some more to match the new bathroom?"  How do you refuse a line like that?
> 
> Hopefully, I will have the rugs knocked out by the end of the weekend and can get back to my cross stitch..
> 
> Anyone else out there enjoy needle arts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was exposed when I broke my hands. Busted the right hand and two fingers, and only broke fingers on the left. I made at least one scarf a week. Halfway decent ones to for having gimped up hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the needle work help with maintaining and/or expanding your dexterity?  I really think it, and the fact that I type a lot for work, have helped to keep my arthritis from stiffening up my joints as much as it might have otherwise.
Click to expand...



That, and every time I did it I felt that it strengthened my hands. I did the one you do with needles, not hooks.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Crixus said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on a cross stitch that I plan to put in a frame and use as a coaster on my desk at work (my coffee cup is MUCH too big for regular coasters).  But I've had to take a break from it to make some bathroom rugs.  I was going to just buy some, but my husband said, "Remember that rug you crocheted for a bathroom back in the old house?  I really loved that.  Why don't you make some more to match the new bathroom?"  How do you refuse a line like that?
> 
> Hopefully, I will have the rugs knocked out by the end of the weekend and can get back to my cross stitch..
> 
> Anyone else out there enjoy needle arts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was exposed when I broke my hands. Busted the right hand and two fingers, and only broke fingers on the left. I made at least one scarf a week. Halfway decent ones to for having gimped up hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the needle work help with maintaining and/or expanding your dexterity?  I really think it, and the fact that I type a lot for work, have helped to keep my arthritis from stiffening up my joints as much as it might have otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That, and every time I did it I felt that it strengthened my hands. I did the one you do with needles, not hooks.
Click to expand...


Knitting.

I can knit, but I don't care to.  I drive myself nuts by trying to keep the yarn too tight.  My OCD coming through.  It's less of an issue with crochet.  And I've been crocheting since the sixth grade, so I can now do it without ever needing to look at it.


----------

